# How do you add channels to a favorites list?



## Jeff F (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to add the new HD channels to my guide that has all my favorite channels on it. How do you do that without having to populate the that guide with all the channels you get and then go back and delete out those you don't want? That's a lot of work just to add one or two channels to the favorites list.

Am I missing something, or do you ahve to start with the entire channel list and delete out those you don't want every time?

TIA,

Jeff


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Menu-->Settings---->Favorite Channels select the list you are using, check what you want to add or delete


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

:welcome_s

This is how I have mine. Go to Menu-->Settings---->Favorites

then I created a new item called "Favorites" and just went through the list and added all the channels I like to watch. Probably have around 75 channels in my Favorites list. Then I just changed the Guide to only show my custom Favorites list. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff F (Feb 1, 2011)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Menu-->Settings---->Favorite select the list you are using, check what you want to add or delete


I do that, but nothing shows up on the list except those channels I have on that list. In order to add others, you have to tell it to populate the list with all channels I get and then laboriously go back and delete out all those you don't want.

Jeff


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Jeff F said:


> I do that, but nothing shows up on the list except those channels I have on that list. In order to add others, you have to tell it to populate the list with all channels I get and then laboriously go back and delete out all those you don't want.
> 
> Jeff


What do yo want to add the new HD channels?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Did you get it?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Jeff F" said:


> I do that, but nothing shows up on the list except those channels I have on that list. In order to add others, you have to tell it to populate the list with all channels I get and then laboriously go back and delete out all those you don't want.
> 
> Jeff


You should be able to add any channels not on the list by going to settings & help then favorites. Then select the list and then edit list. Check the ones you want to add.

Or tune to the channel you want to add either through all channels in the guide or by typing the number in directly. Hit info or the yellow button. Then right arrow over to favorites then down to add to the lt.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

I had to update BBCA in the QuickTune matrix to the newly added BBCAHD channel. I tuned to channel 264 (now BBCAHD), pressed the Up arrow to bring up the QuickTune display, moved the cursor to the box with BBCA, then pressed the Green button. The BBCA logo was replaced by the text BBCAHD.

Watching the Doctor Who Christmas episode in HD this morning was fantastic.


----------



## Jeff F (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks folks, I'll give these a shot tonight!

Jeff


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Favorite Lists are nice. 

Wish there were more with an easier method to switch between 'em.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

There's also cool little trick on the new ui as welll for this. Just tune to the channel directly ,then hit info > favorites > add to <list name>.

You can remove channels the same way..


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"BattleScott" said:


> There's also cool little trick on the new ui as welll for this. Just tune to the channel directly ,then hit info > favorites > add to <list name>.
> 
> You can remove channels the same way..


There an echo in here?


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought I would just jump in here...
I was going to start a new favorites list and couldn't find a way to do it. I tried every which way you could go and could never find a way to start a new list. Is there a limit? Only 4 favorites lists and no more? That's the only thing I could think of, unless I'm just missing something...?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"djwww98" said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I thought I would just jump in here...
> I was going to start a new favorites list and couldn't find a way to do it. I tried every which way you could go and could never find a way to start a new list. Is there a limit? Only 4 favorites lists and no more? That's the only thing I could think of, unless I'm just missing something...?


Four? There are only two.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

To be clear, there are four lists, but only two you can customize as your "favorites".


----------

